# My Girls



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well after eventually sorting out a pitapata for little Dot and realising that I couldn't have three pictures in my signature with 3 pitapatas I came to the conclusion that I needed a pic of my three lovely dogs for my avatar...
 not an easy task


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the pictures. They look so good together. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There fabulous ..... Another testament to my photo bring crap lol.. Simply lovely x


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

They look ADORABLE! Do they all get on well?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> They look ADORABLE! Do they all get on well?


Thankfully they do get on well. Kiki sometimes appears a bit rough, Inzi can be a bit of a grumpy granny but Dot is irrepressible


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely, lovely dogs. Love they way they are all determined to be in the shot on the red footstool.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely, I like the shots on the red stool.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous pics, love your pooches. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely, I like the shots on the red stool.


It helps as it sort of keeps them together, but poor Kiki was in danger of falling off bottom first


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Gorgeous pics, love your pooches. x


I love them too


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahh isn't that nice when they all get on  you're so lucky you get to play with all three, I'd love to have 3 pooches!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, what great photos, I just adore dots face in the second one, what a little darling. They really look good together.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.......nuff said


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What cute pictures! I love the way little Dot and Kiki blend together too funny


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What fab photos...love the second one especially 

Karen (Wilfiboy) says you can edit your photos on photobucket to fade out the background to just white etc and they look really great...this would look great as a portrait photo ...not that there's anything wrong with the background of course 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> What fab photos...love the second one especially
> 
> Karen (Wilfiboy) says you can edit your photos on photobucket to fade out the background to just white etc and they look really great...this would look great as a portrait photo ...not that there's anything wrong with the background of course
> 
> xxx


LOL I always crop pics close in the hope that no one will notice the chaotic backgrounds 
I'd love a tidy uncluttered house - or the ability to use photo bucket


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I honestly honestly never noticed one thing in the background ( I know I normally do)...only the red stool they're sitting on...just think it'd be a stunning pic of your black poos with a white background 

I too wish I could use photobucket properly 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos .. fabulous pack Marzi xxx

Just need a black and white parti F1b poo now lol .. only teasing, 3 is quite enough


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done for getting all 3 together!!!! Beautiful beautiful dogs x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Fantastic photos and gorgeous doggies  Lucky you having a houseful x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

However did you get them sitting still for more than a second.
Love the red stool one. Agreed would make a lovely portrait.
I have managed to use photobucket once to post a video it now freezes. Could be the new iPad update causing the problem.
Congratulations on your beautiful dogs a credit to you.
I always seem to have a pile of ironing in the background will have to try another angle xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great picture!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Lovely photos .. fabulous pack Marzi xxx
> 
> Just need a black and white parti F1b poo now lol .. only teasing, 3 is quite enough


well - when I get my next 'poo it is definitely going to be one of your grandkids


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the pics.. I love Inzi so much!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Love the pics.. I love Inzi so much!


Thank you - I love Inzi too  she is stunningly beautiful and very clever, but just look at that coat -  she is just loosing her summer coat before growing in her winter coat and all that soft fluffy grey undercoat is coming out everywhere, possibly helped by Dot's tugging teeth


----------

